# Mit JavaServlet Submit Button ermitteln



## BlubBlub (11. Mai 2011)

JavaScript Code Snippet

```
<input type="submit" id="subi" value=" ready " name="save">
```

Servlet Code Snippet

```
Enumeration namen = request.getParameterNames();
      while (namen.hasMoreElements()) 
      {
          String name=(String)namen.nextElement();
          String wert=request.getParameterValues(name)[0];
          System.out.println(name+" "+wert);
      }
```

Hi ich verschicke die Inhalte von verschiedenen Textfeldern an ein Servlet.
Mit dem obigen Servlet Code krieg ich den Namen und Inhalt des jeweiligen Form Elementes ausgegeben. Aus irgendeinem Grunde krieg ich aber nicht den Namen des Submit Buttons übergeben, wieso nicht? Im Internet stand, dass sobald man auf den submitbutton klickt der Wert verschickt wird, der im name Attribut steht.


----------



## bone2 (11. Mai 2011)

das ist html code und kein javaScript

```
<input type="submit" name="save" value="Loeschen">

System.out.println(request.getParameter("save"));
```
klappt problemlos bei meinem servlet


----------



## maki (11. Mai 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## BlubBlub (12. Mai 2011)

Hmm verschickst du das denn über POST oder GET?
Weil wenn ich das über POST verschicke klappt es bei mir nicht.


----------



## SlaterB (12. Mai 2011)

schicke deinen Request an 
Getting a Request Parameter in a Servlet | Example Depot
mehr kann man wohl nicht ausgeben

poste evtl. mehr von deinem Formular/ teste Beispiel-Formulare aus dem Internet


----------



## bone2 (12. Mai 2011)

POST


```
<form method="post" action="http://127.0.0.1:8080">
        <input type="hidden" name="page" value="res">
        <input type="hidden" name="action" value="del">
        <input type="hidden" name="year" value="2011">
        <input type="hidden" name="month" value="5">
        <input type="hidden" name="day" value="15">
        Stunde:<input type="text" name="hour" value="10">&nbsp
        Bootsnr.:<input type="text" name="id" value="1">&nbsp
        <input type="submit" name="save" value="Loeschen"><br>
    </form>
```


----------

